# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  hair maintenance service in Tokyo

## bigdad930

I am a member from HCM. Will visit in Tokyo in August? Does anyone know any center in Tokyo that will do a hair maintenance or full service while I am there? thanks

----------

